# Hilfe zu möglichem PC Kauf



## Chaz0r (26. September 2011)

*Hilfe zu möglichem PC Kauf*

Hallo,

auf Grund meines anstehenden Geburtstags und erst spät beginnender Uni, könnt ich mir möglicherweise nächsten Monat einen neuen Rechner leisten, da mein Alter spürbar in die Jahre gekommen ist. Problem ist halt, dass ich mir als armer Student leider keinen Ober-Roxx0r Rechner leisten kann. Im Netz hab ich nun 2 gefunden, wobei der eine 360 kostet und der andere 400, wobei 400 auch ziemlich die Grenze ist. Viel mehr läuft nicht mehr.

Mein alter Rechner hat 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, ne süße, kleine GeForce 9600GT und nen süßen kleinen Dual Core von Intel mit 2x 2,14GHz.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 ist dabei im Multiplayer nicht wirklich schön spielbar, Fable 3 war auch mehr schlecht als Recht, Black Ops überhaupt nicht spielbar und bei Unreal Engine 3 Games stottert der Sound des öfteren Ziemlich, was ich auch mal dem Prozi zuschiebe.

Nun hab ich folgende beiden Rechner gefunden:

Nummer 1 für 360:

- Sehr leise
- 300w Netzteil
- AMD Phenom X4 840 (4x3.2 GHz) Prozi
- 1000 GB SATA II Festplatte
- 8GB DDR3 Ram
- MSI GF615M-P33 V2 Mainboard
- Geforce GTS 450 2048 MB Graka
- 7.1 Onboard Soundkarte (was mir reicht, da ich eh nur n 5.1 System hab).
- Kein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert (was aber egal ist, da ich Windows 7 hier liegen hab und Treiber dafür wohl auch mitgeliefert werden)

Nummer 2 liegt mit 40 Euro mehr bei 400 Euro und hat folgenden Inhalt:

- Sehr leise
- 350w Netzteil
- AMD Phenom II X4 850 (4x3.3 GHz) Prozi
- 1500 GB SATA II Festplatte
- 8GB DDR3 Ram
- MSI GF615M-P33 V2 Mainboard
- Geforce GTX 550Ti 2048 MB Graka
- 7.1 Onboardsoundkarte
- auch kein OS vorinstalliert

Insgesammt ist das ja schon nen ganzen Tick besser als mein in die Jahre gekommener Rechner. Nun stellen sich mir allerdings die Fragen, ob die 40 Euro mehr Sinn machen (ich denke eigentlich schon, hätt aber gerne noch andere Meinungen), oder obs vielleicht noch irgendwo bessere Rechner in soner Preisklasse gibt.

Und auch wenn die da oben keine High-End PCs sind, bitte den Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Möhre ziehen ^^

Danke in Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Also, wenn das Budget so eng ist, würd ich lieber mal schauen, was Du von Deinem PC noch weiterverwenden kannst. Wenn Du da nämlich 50-60€ vom Budget NICHT für zB Gehäuse usw. ausgeben musst, wäre da bei CPU und Graka schon was besseres drin für nen neuen PC.

Was für RAM hast Du denn genau? DDR2? Wenn Du das zb bei Ebay verkaufst, kannste davon schon 4GB an DDR3 neu kaufen. Dann behältst Du noch das Gehäuse und vlt. auch das Netzteil, wieder 50-70€ gespart. Und für Deine geplanten 400€ Budget kriegst Du dann ein Board Sockel AM3+ (80€), nen X4 955 oder 965 (100€), eine Festplatte 500GB (35€), nen DVD-Brenner (20€) und mind eine AMD 6870 (150€) als Grafikkarte - das wäre deutlich stärker als beide og. PCs. Da bleibst Du noch knapp unter 400€, wenn Du willst, kannste also natürlich auch eine Festplatte mit 1TB nehmen, die kostet nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Chaz0r (26. September 2011)

Ja, Ram ist DDR2, groß verkaufen ist da nicht viel, da den meine Mutter bekomt und dafür halt entsprechend nen Tick mehr beisteuern würde.
Im Prinzip will ich ja auch keinen Hardcore-PC haben.

Ich persönlich habe nen nicht allzu großen Monitor und schraub die Auflösung bei Spielen immer auf 1280x1024.
Im Prinzip würde es reichen, wenn n Rechner mal wieder 2-3 Jahre so halbwegs vernünftig läuft. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele sollten darauf ja auch bei maximalen Details und 1280x1024 Auflösung vernünftig laufen, so wie ich das sehe.

Und da meine Mutter den alten Rechner hat ist mit alte Komponenten verwenden auch leider nichts. 
Die beiden Rechner, die ich da nu gefunden hab, werden auch lockerflockig zusammengebaut und dann über Amazon versandt, sprich ich muss nicht mehr viel machen. Und im Vergleich zu meiner Möhre sind die ja doch n ganzes Stück stärker, so wie ich das sehe. CPU mehr als doppelt so gut, Arbeitsspeicher auch usw.

Wenn nun Grafiktechnisch nicht groß was neues passiert, sollte ich damit doch eigentlich bei gleicher Nutzung mal wieder 2 Jährchen oder so, solide mit hinkommen, oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

Jo, die Sache ist nur die, dass Du mit nur 50€ mehr direkt einen besseren PC bekommen kannst, was vor allem an der GRafikkarte liegt. 4 statt 8GB RAM, erstmal "nur" 500GB Festplatte spart ja beides auch schon wieder 30-40€ ein. Muss es denn ein "FertigPC" sein? 

Ich hab Dir mal nen PC für 400€ inkl. Zusammenbau beim hardwareversand.de PC-Konfigurator zusammengestellt, siehe Bild. Eine AMD 6870 wäre für etwa 140-150€ als Grafikkarte drin. Ich hab da jetgzt aus Kostengründen eine 6770 reingemacht, die ist auch ganz o.k, wird aber bei aktuellen Spielen schon auf hohen Details knapp.


ansonsten würd ich schon den mit der 550Ti nehmen, die sollte besser sein als die 450 GTS. ABER nicht besser als die 6770, die ich vorschlage - bei "meinem" PC hättest Du halt auch ausgesuchte Teile - bei so Fertig-PCs ist halt oft ein noname-Netzteil drin und eine stromspar-Festplatte, die vlt. nicht so schnell ist, und ein recht dünnes, nicht sonderlich stabiles Gehäuse.


----------



## TheCloo (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich hier ein passendes Thema gefunden habe, schließe ich mich einfach hier mal an.
Ich bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC, da bei dem alten nun auch die Grafikkarte die ersten Probleme hat.
Ist die hier angegebene Konfiguration noch aktuell und gut? Preislich sollte der bei ca. 450-500 € liegen (incl. Zusammenbau, wobei mir folgende Dinge nicht ganz so wichtig sind:
- Übertakten möchte ich da nichts
- Festplatte kann auch bei 250 GB liegen, damit mehr für Prozessor bzw. Grafikkarte bleibt
- Bei dem Gehäuse kann es sich um ein ganz normales, günstiges handeln

Auf eine gute 2. Halbzeit!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Oktober 2011)

TheCloo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich hier ein passendes Thema gefunden habe, schließe ich mich einfach hier mal an.
> Ich bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC, da bei dem alten nun auch die Grafikkarte die ersten Probleme hat.
> ...



Zur besseren Übersicht im Forum kannst du aber ruhig nen eigenen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Kreon (11. Oktober 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Zur besseren Übersicht im Forum kannst du aber ruhig nen eigenen Thread erstellen.


 
Dafür liebe ich das PcGames Forum. Hier geht nicht alles in 3-4 großen "Sammelthreads" und mehreren zig-tausend Posts unter.

Das System von Herb ist mMn noch aktuell. Das Gehäuse ist mit 30 Euro schon eins der günstigsten, die es gibt. Von Gehäusen zum ähnlichen Preis, die aber schon ein NT beinhalten ist abzuraten.
Bei der Festplatte lässt sich kaum noch was einsparen. Die paar Euro, die ne kleinere Platte weniger kostet, reichen nicht wirklich für ein Upgrade anderer Teile. Das beste P/L Verhältnis bieten im Moment eh die größeren 1,5-2 TB Platten.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Festplatten sind SO billig pro GB geworden, dass es fast schon dumm wäre, weniger als 500GB zu nehmen  ne Festplatte kostet halt rein von der Elektronik her um die 25-30€. Eine mit 240-320GB kostet 30-33€, eine mit 500GB kostet 33-35€... daher würd ich auf keinen Fall was unter 500GB nehmen.


Aber was hast Du denn für einen PC? lohnt da keine Aufrüstung mehr?

UNten im Anhang ein Bild: PC für 510€ mit Zusammenbau bei hardwareversand.de - der wäre besser als der, den ich weiter oben zusammengestellt hab. Sparpotential: wenn Du einen X4 955 nimmst, sparst Du vlt. 5-10€. Beim Mainboard kannst Du auch ein preiswerteres für 60-70€ nehmen, aber ich hab eines mit einem neuen Chipsatz rausgesucht, wo Du später in jedem Fall noch einen neueren AM3+ Prozessor draufmachen kannst. Beim RAM reichen vlt auch erstmal nur 4GB, dann sparst Du halt ca 17€. Und wenn Du noch mehr sparen willst, wäre die AMD 6770 noch eine Option - die 6870 ist aber schon ein gutes Stück besser, kostet halt auch ca 70€ mehr.


----------



## TheCloo (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ersten Anregungen.
Dann werde ich beim nächsten Mal einen neuen Thread erstellen, kein Problem! 

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten von meinem "aktuellen" Rechner:

AMD Athlon 64 Prozessor 3200+
1 GB RAM
Radeon X 850 XT
80 GB Seagate Festplatte

Ich selber brauche den Rechner im Moment mehr für die Uni, wäre aber nicht abgeneigt, mal wieder das ein oder andere Game zu zocken. Mein Bruder ist auf Games fixiert, der möchte das ein oder andere Game zocken können (Abstriche z.B. bei Grafikeinstellungen werden hingenommen, da wir keine Game-Maschine für 1.000 € benötigen.)
Wenn Sparpotential vorhanden ist, wäre das super.
Ist der andere Prozessor denn viel schlechter oder wo ist der Unterschied?
Mainboard würde ich schon fast zu einem preiswerteren tendieren. (Aufrüstmöglichkeiten brauchen wir nicht)
Windows 7 müsste ich auch dazu bestellen, wir haben nur XP Home hier rumfliegen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2011)

Also, 500€ jetzt mit oder ohne Windows?

Der X4 955 ist nicht viel schlechter als der X4 965. Beim RAM kannst Du wie gesagt auch nur 4GB nehmen. Beim Board kannst Du zB das hier nehmen hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI 870-C45, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe Dann sparst Du zusammen ca. 60€ im Vergleich zu dem PC, wie ich ihn auf dem Bild zusammengestellt hat.

Win7 64Bit OEM kostet ca 80€ - bei dem Shop, den ich verlinkt hat, würde das dann direkt mitinstalliert werden, wenn Du den PC dort zusammenbauen lässt.


Ich würd aber - wenn Windows noch dazukommt - eher dann halt 540-550€ zahlen, als bei der Grafikkarte versuchen zu sparen. Denn wenn sparen, dann wäre das  direkt wie gesagt nur eine 6770. Und das ist halt dann schon ein merkbarer Unterschied. Mit der 6870 aber kann man aktuell alles noch auf hohen Details spielen. Und beim Rest kannst Du an sich nicht noch weiter sinnvoll sparen. Das wären dann ein paar Euro Ersparnis, aber direkt viel weniger Leistung


----------



## TheCloo (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mir den jetzt mal bei alternate zusammenstellen lassen, da habe ich jetzt aber gesehen, dass die 150€ für das Zusammenbauen berechnen!?
Windows 7 müsste ich mitbestellen; wenn der Preis bei +- 550 € liegt, ist das okay.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Alternate ist teuer beim Service, Anhand vom Preis für Zusammenbau (evlt ist der Preis inkl. WIn-INstall? ) siehst Du das ja. hardwareversand.de ist idR bei den Produkten billiger UND baut den PC für nur 20€ zusammen, windows wird kosztenlos mitinstalliert, wenn Du windows mitreinkonfigurierst. Oder bau den PC halt doch selber zusammen, ist nicht so schwer


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Wird windows kostenlos installiert wenn dus dazukaufst???(ohne den konfigurator)


----------



## TheCloo (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab den jetzt über hardwareversand konfiguriert und bestellt!

Windows 7 inkl. Vorinstallation konnte ich als einen Artikel auswählen, ist jedoch nur in Verbindung mit einem neuen PC oder Laptop möglich.
Zahle wirklich nur die 20€ für den Zusammenbau. Hab kurz überlegt, den selbst zusammen zu bauen, aber naja ... ! 

Danke nochmal für die Anregugungen und die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du den ganzen PC per PC-Konfigurator zusammenstellst, kannst Du auch win7 inkl Vorinstall dazunehmen - ansonsten logischerweise nicht  win7 ist aber auch schnell installiert, viel schneller als noch XP oder vista.


----------

